# My 200sx



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

My car, just took some pics today:

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/439683

Check it out, tell me what you think


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NICE!:thumbup: 

I'm planning to get the Hotshot headers in my ride. Hey was it a pain to put the 98 grill on there?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice and clean ! keep it up ! great job !


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks! I'm kinda going for the stock look, with some simple upgrades. Don't really know what to do next, lowering it at all is not a good idea where I live, there's big bumps everywhere. I might just leave it as is for a while...

The grille was pretty easy to get on there, you just have to cut off the bottom 2 mounts for it.

Here's some of the pics:


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

nice ride. sucks that you can't lower the car


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice... some se-r skirts and amber corners and ur set


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

cars looking REAL good, I agree some kind of side skirts at least, check this out if you got the money you'll need no paint job!

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=57926


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

also if u want to keep the stock look with a nice clean front end check out my crystal headlights and corners.

they will give u a nice clean look while lookin like JDM .. ( sorta )


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks everyone! those are some good ideas. Anyone had good expeiences with painting the corner lenses with clear amber? Thanks for the link for the sideskirts, James. I'll look into it.


----------

